# What big is this



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 31, 2006)

Edit: Ooop meant to say "What BUG is this"!

And is my plum tree going to be ok?

Bugs

Result


I sprayed them with spectracide a few days ago. Unfortunately I didn't notice them until half the leaves had been eaten.


----------



## Elmore (Jul 31, 2006)

*Japanese Beetles*

Japanese Beetles

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/Entomology/entfacts/trees/ef409.htm

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2504.html

Your tree will likely be fine. The best control may be treating the property with Milky Spore. A cheap remedy is to spray with Orthene.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 1, 2006)

That is them indeed! Little buggers. Thanks for the reply!

 Dean


----------



## SmokinDodge (Aug 1, 2006)

They are such voracious eaters they call them flying stomachs. For very good reason I might add they completely destroyed my 1/2 acre sweet corn crop two years ago. Just about made me sick when I found it two days before harvest


----------

